# The visual pollution in your city



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

that both this spoiled your city pollution by excessive advertising...you like your town is full an avenue such advertising how is it going










http://dateswithmic.strikingly.com/


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

As tacky as it is I like areas like these in our cities, restricted to certain areas of course.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Many insane billboards line up Metro Manila's main avenues.



















Even in suburban areas.










Before, they were large neon signs but were replaced by billboards. I prefer the former.

However, these billboards are rapidly being replaced by LED ones.


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

^^the cities of Southeast Asia are mostly those with this problem in the world


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Except singapore haha


But I think Hk is the worst


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Compared to this, Dutch streets are rather empty and boring. I like a bit of chaos of this type.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Worst? HK looks awesome. At least it is never dull.


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Eric Offereins said:


> Compared to this, Dutch streets are rather empty and boring. I like a bit of chaos of this type.


but is this excessive advertisement become pollution?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Not necessarily. It shows at least that this area is alive. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

^^ i prefer 5th avenue haha


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

WingWing said:


> Except singapore haha
> 
> 
> But I think Hk is the worst


Those signs are some of the elements that gives HK streets its distinctive character.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Grenoble is ditching advertising altogether once the current contract for public space ads management runs out: http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/greno...ope-a-bannir-la-pub-23-11-2014-1883770_23.php


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo, Brazil



> *Lei Cidade Limpa (Portuguese for clean city law) is a law of the city of São Paulo, Brazil promulgated in 2006 that prohibits advertising such as that of outdoor posters. It was proposed by mayor Gilberto Kassab.
> 
> 15,000 billboards were taken down.[1] Large support from the public was shown for the initiative, in face of private marketing campaigns by certain advertisers for the people to oppose the bans. Following the removal of advertisements, many remarked that they felt like they were in a new city. At the same time, the law created some unexpected social observations.*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo, Brazil










before








Now








before








Now


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Really nice!! What a difference it makes. Although the second post is clearly just photoshops.


The visual pollution in Romania: Mismatching windows.









It's very rare to see an old building in Romania that has all windows exactly the same hno:
This should be illegal. Adding new windows and balconies at will is a public hazard.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Hong Kong's signage has a fantastical, otherworldly quality. 

Truly the #1 gritty most sci-fi city on the planet, with that place in Yemen with skyscrapers made out of mud brick being #2.


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

I do like HK ads. Maybe it's a matter of their unified nature.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ Really nice!! What a difference it makes. Although the second post is clearly just photoshops.
> 
> 
> The visual pollution in Romania: Mismatching windows.
> ...


Here in Serbia we have a similar problems.Our buildings never have the same windows and that doesn't look nice.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate billboards hno:


----------



## ludileo (Jan 20, 2015)

the cities of Southeast Asia are mostly those with this problem in the world


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

I usually don't like them much, with the exception of Hong Kong, they look cool there. I also like lights/LED screens like in Times Square or Shibuya for example. 

In other words it depends on the appearance of the ads, and also the style of the city


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

ThatOneGuy said:


> It's very rare to see an old building in Romania that has all windows exactly the same hno: This should be illegal. Adding new windows and balconies at will is a public hazard.


In Lisbon it's the same, specially in the suburbs. It's illegal, but the city councils don't care. 

These ones (buildings from the 50's) are in Lisbon. Não = No; Sim = Yes


----------



## Lambrequin (Mar 27, 2014)

Typical french city entrance :










Source


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Horrible hno:

The owners must be architecturally blind.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Lambrequin said:


> Typical french city entrance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the things that irritates me whenever I'm in France, Spain is similar too. Why do they allow all of these advertising boards everywhere?

We have a bit of this in the UK but nowhere near as much, it's very ugly.


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> Why do they allow all of these advertising boards everywhere?


$$$ Usually it gives money to the city council.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Visual pollution in Belgian cities is somthing hated by our northern neighbours however if you'd ask a Belgian they won't even notice. 

City centers can have some visual pollution however bigger cities tend to regulate that in the shopping streets better these days. Smaller cities however don't like in this example taken from my hometown:









However suburban area's are a real mess. They are allready a real mess just because houses are build in irregular paterns mixed with factories, shops and what not. Not to mention the strip malls wich line the main roads in all suburban area's.





























However the problem really becomes an eyeshore in bigger cities as seen here in the suburbs of Antwerp:


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

There is a lot of visual pollution in Serbian cities, but most people consider it normal because they never experienced any alternative. Many would even claim that anyone can arrange the exterior of his property as he pleases ,even if that means colouring his house in purple (yes ,some actually do it). I believe that the exterior must be conformed to some rules of aesthetics because they impact the lives of the entire community with their beauty or ugliness. In other words, the exterior should in some way be collective property.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

I think Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower is ..

Mt. Fuji and Shinjuku by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

joshsam said:


> Visual pollution in Belgian cities is somthing hated by our northern neighbours however if you'd ask a Belgian they won't even notice.
> 
> City centers can have some visual pollution however bigger cities tend to regulate that in the shopping streets better these days. Smaller cities however don't like in this example taken from my hometown:
> 
> ...


TBH I find the city centre example more annoying than the city entrance ones


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Antwerp looks like an American city when looking down that motorway. It's incredibly suburban looking.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Antwerp has a very dense center but very spread out suburban area's too.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Two cases in Buenos Aires:

*1.*
*Before*


Von Wernich said:


> http://www.whatsupbuenosaires.com/todo_place_eat/El_Imperio_de_la_Pizza


*After (2012)*


EzeBA said:


>


*Now, in Street View.*

*2. 2013*


EzeBA said:


> Fuente


There were many "before & after" of the visual pollution in Argentina, but I can't find the pictures.


----------

